# Saddlebred Crosses?



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

We just bought a horse today, who I went to visit and try out yesterday. He's a pretty little Buckskin. I'm not too concerned about his breed(s), but I'm a tad curious after meeting him. He has a high tail set, which sorta threw me off, since I wasnt expecting it. His tail is up all the time, and doesn't seem to lay flat much at all. The vet the owner uses (which is my vet also) looked him over and said he looks like he may be Saddlebred Cross, judging from built and the tail set. I'll update this with some photos when we get him home tomorrow. But, I was hoping to see some Saddlebred crosses to compare....


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Images.google.com is the best for comparison.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Crosses will depend a lot with what the crosses are.
Saddlebreds do like trot around with their tail up. It's not unusual.
I have a Saddlebred/Friesian cross. I wanted a heavier gaited horse than the ASB and TWH I was finding. This cross was just what I wanted.
Certainly would not let the tail position deter you if you like the horse. If you ever watch ASB at shows you'll often see them moving through their routine with their tails held high.


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

i know that this is a little bit out there but an old horse trainer taught me how to tell a walking horse from a saddlebred. a walkers tail will move side to side. a saddlebreds tail will bounce up and down. it might help. i dont know. just thought i would put my 2 cents worth


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

These pics are of my mare LA Peppermint Patti & her son Hillbilly Harley DCA. She is 3/4 Saddlebred & 1/4 Arabian and he is 7/8 Saddlebred & 1/8 Arabian. They 'carry' their tails higher than say a QH but they don't really flag them the way an Arabian would. Frequently the reason a Saddlebred has such high tail carriage is because they use tail sets to get them held up way high. And Ginger....


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I've seen Saddlebred foals running around the paddock sticking their tails as straight up as a flag pole. )
Very cute with that fuzzy flag pole vs the long tail hair hanging down. )


----------



## equinluvr (Sep 10, 2011)

I recently adopted a 6 yr old saddlebred/quarter horse cross mare. She has a lofty trot and carries her tail slightly higher than a stock breed of horse but no where near flags her tail. 

Here are a few pics.




























Not the greatest pic of movement but was taking by me while lunging her


----------



## GiftWrapped (Aug 7, 2011)

Giftwrapped or Emma as we call her, is a National Show Horse (arab x ASB) and she's such a doll! Her tail carriage is elevated, but that's probably her Arabian showing. :0) I've found NSH's in particular to have all spirit and fire that I love about Arabians with the honesty and GREAT movement of a Saddlebred. She's an amazing old lady (28 in the next couple months), and I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Obviously I'll be a supporter for Saddlebred crosses. For me Saddlebreds make a great breed for crossing with. They are lovely for riding (and this coming from an old QH man). For this old soldier that smooth gait is a wonderful thing to have on long rides.
And while I'll admit to wanting a few improved traits to the pure Saddlebred, I can't imagine any negative traits that they (as a breed) would bring to any crossings (excluding faults an individual horse might have).


----------

